# خزان مياه أرضي سعة 10000 متر مكعب ؟



## المهندس الصاعد (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

أنا في غاية السعادة حيث أنه وبفضل من الله تعالى كسبت مؤسستنا مشروع خزان أرضي سعة 10000 م3 بكلفة 5 ملايين ريال تقريبا..

وقد عهد إليَّ مديري تنفيذ كامل الأعمال الإنشائية نظير جهودي في حساب كميات المشروع وتحليل الأسعار وتقديم العرض..

لكن ما هي أهم الملاحظات التي يجب مراعاتها في تنفيذ الخزانات الأرضية علما أنني حديث التخرج ولم أنفذ خزانا واحد في حياتي ؟

وهل أنا مطالب بالتحقق من تصميم مديرية المياه للخزان أم عليَّ الاهتمام بالتنفيذ فقط ؟

وكيف لي أن أختصر زمن تنفيذ المشروع لأن (الوقت هو المال).

الخزان بأبعاد 33.50 * 68.50 م وارتفاع 4.30 م ومدة المشروع سنتان.

وشكرا.


----------



## م . أبو بكر (10 مارس 2010)

أنصحك بالرجوع إلى كتاب د . محمد سلمان تادفي في الخزانات الأرضية و العالية لتطلع على أهم الاشتراطات و العلاقات .
كما أنصحك بالموضوع المثبت حول الخزانات في هذا الملتقى و الذي ستجد فيه عشرات المواضيع التي تنال استحسانك و تثري خبرتك .

مع التمنيات بالتوفيق .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (10 مارس 2010)

*معلومات كافية*

أخي العزيز الرجاء ذكر كامل المعلومات على الخزان 
فمثلا 1-هل هو أرضي كامل أم ماذا ؟يعني ال 4.3 من ال وش الأرض ولا إيه ؟
2-هل هو مغطى أم مكشوف ؟
3-إرفق فحص التربة ؟لمعرفة الطبقات للتربة والمياه الجوفية وكل تفاصيل الموضوع ؟
أي معلومات أخري تراها مناسبة 
هذا الخزان ممكن سنة واحده وتخلصه إن شاء الله


----------



## follafolla (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي المهندس الصاعد انا مهندسة بالهندسة المدنية وكانت دراستي على محطات للمياه بخزانات دات ابعاد واحجام كبيرة ادا تحتاج مساعدة اي كتاب في هاد الموضوع او استشارة 
انا بالخدمة


----------



## follafolla (10 مارس 2010)

Introduction et présentation générale


 Le présent projet consiste à l’étude d’un bassin biologique d’une station d’épuration des 
eaux usées dans la wilaya d’Annaba sur le nouveau site ALLELICK zone IIa (moyenne sismicité) selon RPA version 2003.
Le bassin biologique est assimilé à un bassin circulaire semi enterré de diamètre intérieur 21.60m et de diamètre extérieur 49.60m une profondeur de 8.20m avec une hauteur d'eau variant de 6.30m à 7.74m.
On adapte pour la paroi verticale extérieure d’une épaisseur 0.50m ainsi que pour la paroi verticale intérieure d’une épaisseur 0.40m pour le radier une épaisseur de 0,5 m.


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (10 مارس 2010)

المهندس الصاعد بعد التحية 
اولا مبروك على ثقة مكتبكم بكم و تكليفكم بهذا المشروع
انا مش عايز اقلقك بس مشروع اى خزان او حمام سباحة ..الخ مشروع حساس جدا واى خطاء فى التنفيذ من الصعب 
اصلاحة ببساطة و كذلك هيبقى مكلف جدا ووجع دماغ ...
فية مثل بيقول ان المية غدارة يعنى لو فية اى تسريب هيبان و من الصعب اخفاءة
عموما انا هاديك معلومات هامة جدا يجب مراعاتها عند التنفيذ او التجهيز للتنفيذ و عدم الاستهتار بها 
و طبعا دى اعتبرها عناوين رئيسية تكتبها عندك و بحث تفاصيلها دة بتاعك انت و المكتب ...الخ
==============================================
- الخرسانة طبعا هتكون جاهزة و انت عليك شراء الاضافات التى ستضيفها محطة الخلط الى الخرسانة بتاعتك
للحصول على خرسانة خاصة للحزان لقليل او منع النفاذية
.... عليك اختيار ماركة محترمة و معرفة العيار اللازم لشراء الكمية اللازمة و هى طبعا هتكون فى براميل كبيرة
و اذا كانت هذة المادة متوفرة فى المحطة و مجربة من قبل طبعا يستحسن تستخدمها
- الووتر ستوب .. مهم جدا تشترى كمية تكفى محيط الخزان مع عمل ركوب ( لانك هتصب لبشة الاساس الاول
و طبعا معها الكيكر ( جزء يصل حتى نصف ارتفاع الووتر ستوب )
.... طبعا حداد محترم يقوم بتركيب الووتر ستوب بشكل منتظم ..الخ
- نيجى لاخطر جزء وهو الحوائط 
طبعا من الداخل الحوائط الداخلية و الريش بيكون التقوية ( صدة ردة ) 
المشكلة فى الحوائط الخارجية لانة يجب صبها بدون توقف حتى لا تضطر لعمل ووتر ستوب تانى عند فاصل الصب
و يكون عتدك نقط ضعف و فواصل تسمح باى تسريب
- طريقة سند الحوائط الخارجية اما بعمل مبانى طوب بسمك كبير من اسفل و يقل مع الارتفاع 
( بس ممكن الاستشارى يرفض هذة الطريقة علشان الاختبار بعد الصب )
و طبعا بالطريقة المفترضة و هى النجارة بس اوعى تعمل اى زراجين للتقوية ( انما تستخدم زراجين مخصوصة 
بها ووتر ستوب - بنسميها زراجين افرنجى )
و لا تسمع كلام اى حد بوضع زراجين عادية من حديد 6مم او 8 مم الخ مثلما بنعمل فى تقوية الاعمدة الكبيرة او حوائط
السند و بعدين يقولك نغطى مكانها بمواد ...الخ كل دة مرفوض تماما
- نيجى لعمل سقف الخزان 
طبعا هيكون عندك مشكلة انك محتاج تشون مواد لعزل الخزان من الداخل و عمل خرسانة ميول ...الخ
و طبعا لما الخزان هيكون مقفول هيبقى عند عدة مشاكل
- صعوبة التشوين 
- صعوبة العمل لانة هيبقى مظلم للعمال و ليك لاستلام الشغل و عند استلام الاعمال ..الخ
- هيكون الجو خانق جدا حتى لو افترضنا جبت اضاءة كويسة 
لان ما فيش تهوية الا المواسير البلاستيك . بوصة اللى فى سقف الخزان
..... علشان كدة لازم تدرس المشكلة دى هتعمل عزل و الكلام دة كلة قبل عمل السقف 
و الا هتصب السقف و تسيب جزء كبير نسبيا يسمح بالتشوينات و الاضاءة ...
لازم دراسة الموضوع ووضع طريقة العمل قبل البدء علشان خطواتك تكون معروفة
- فية حاجة مهمة جدا عند تسليم الخزان للجهة المالكة و هى ملء الخزان بالمياة
و طبعا دى على حساب المقاول ( اكيد انت حاسب تكلفتها ...ثمن 10000 متر مياة )
تقريبا دى اهم نقاط اساسية يجب التفكير بها و بحثها تفصيليا قبل البدء فى المشروع
و حاليا دة اللى جاى على بالى و لو فية اى استفسار ممكن تسالة و انا و الزملاء نحاول ندين الحل الصحيح
و تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 مارس 2010)

المهندس الصاعد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
> أنا في غاية السعادة حيث أنه وبفضل من الله تعالى كسبت مؤسستنا مشروع خزان أرضي سعة 10000 م3 بكلفة 5 ملايين ريال تقريبا..
> وقد عهد إليَّ مديري تنفيذ كامل الأعمال الإنشائية نظير جهودي في حساب كميات المشروع وتحليل الأسعار وتقديم العرض..
> لكن ما هي أهم الملاحظات التي يجب مراعاتها في تنفيذ الخزانات الأرضية علما أنني حديث التخرج ولم أنفذ خزانا واحد في حياتي ؟
> ...


السلام عليكم


في البداية ابارك لكم على المشروع وعلى ثقة الشركة بكم ولي عددة استفسارات

هل يوجد فواصل تمدد expansion joints
اذا كان لا يوجد فواصل تمدد يجب التاكد من التصميم يحقق thermal crack وان كمية الحديد لذلك تحقق الشرط (لانه قد يحصل تشققات شعرية في الخرسانة بعد الصب مباشرة بسبب حرارة الجو ) وللاسف الشديد يتم تحقيق التشققات على الاحمال الناتجة عن الماء او ضغط التلابة من الخارج.
يجب فحص الخزان بالماء قبل الردم من الخارج للتاكد من عدم تسرب المياه.
يجب التركيزعلى نظام الطوبار= الشدة الذي سيستخدم
التفكير في طريقة صب ارضية الخزان والتي ستكون بحدود 1150 متر مكعب ومنع حصول اي تشققات حرارية فيها ؟؟
التاكد من ان انبوب pipe مضخة الخرسانة يمكن ان يدخل في الجدار لان ارتفاع الصب يجب الا يزيد عن 1.5 م


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 مارس 2010)

سبق لي الاشراف علي تنفيذ 3 خزانات ارضيه وهذا المشروع يكفي زمن شهرين علي اكثر المده بواسطه تيم مكون من 6 افراد مذدوج المهنه حداد ونجار وسبق ان تم تنفيذ اكبر منه في شهر واحد فقط.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (11 مارس 2010)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> أنصحك بالرجوع إلى كتاب د . محمد سلمان تادفي في الخزانات الأرضية و العالية لتطلع على أهم الاشتراطات و العلاقات .
> كما أنصحك بالموضوع المثبت حول الخزانات في هذا الملتقى و الذي ستجد فيه عشرات المواضيع التي تنال استحسانك و تثري خبرتك .
> 
> مع التمنيات بالتوفيق .
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذنا الكريم..

لكنني لا أريد كتبا أو روابط أو علاقات تصميمية..

جل ما أبغيه هو بعضا من خبرة المهندس القدير (أبو بكر) في تنفيذ الخزانات الأرضية !!!

خطوات التنفيذ وأهم المشاكل التي يواجهها المهندس المنفذ وكيفية تفاديها أو حلها.

وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (11 مارس 2010)

عاصم شحاته الصادي قال:


> 1-هل هو أرضي كامل أم ماذا ؟يعني ال 4.3 من ال وش الأرض ولا إيه ؟
> 
> الخزان نصف مطمور..
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا........


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (11 مارس 2010)

follafolla قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي المهندس الصاعد انا مهندسة بالهندسة المدنية وكانت دراستي على محطات للمياه بخزانات دات ابعاد واحجام كبيرة ادا تحتاج مساعدة اي كتاب في هاد الموضوع او استشارة
> انا بالخدمة



جزاكم الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة..

لكن لا أريد دراسات تصميمية وإنما أريد معلومات تنفيذية !!!

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (11 مارس 2010)

follafolla قال:


> Introduction et présentation générale
> 
> 
> Le présent projet consiste à l’étude d’un bassin biologique d’une station d’épuration des
> ...




Merci beaucoup


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (11 مارس 2010)

khaled_sh2007 قال:


> المهندس الصاعد بعد التحية
> اولا مبروك على ثقة مكتبكم بكم و تكليفكم بهذا المشروع
> انا مش عايز اقلقك بس مشروع اى خزان او حمام سباحة ..الخ مشروع حساس جدا واى خطاء فى التنفيذ من الصعب
> اصلاحة ببساطة و كذلك هيبقى مكلف جدا ووجع دماغ ...
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد المفيد والله يبارك فيك..

أنا قلت نفس كلامك لمديري وهو أن المشروع ضخم جدا وحساس ويتطلب امكانيات متطورة..

الميه غدارة وأنا خايف أغرق وما حدا يحس عليي :55:

وشكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة جدا..

لكن ما هي الإضافات على الخرسانة لتأمين الكتامة وتقليل النفاذية ؟

وهل الإضافات ونسبها مسؤولية المقاول أم مسؤولية مصنع الخرسانة ؟

وهل تكفي خرسانة بمقاومة (25 ميغاباسكال = 250 كغ\سم2) بعيار إسمنت 400 كغ\م3 ؟

أما بالنسبة للووتر ستوب فهو عند التقاء الجدران بالأرضية (الكيكر) وعند فواصل التمدد في الأرضية..أليس كذلك ؟ أم هناك مناطق أخرى بحاجة إلى الووتر ستوب ؟

وكم عرض الشريحة الواحدة وسعر المتر الطولي وكيفية توضعها ؟

ما معنى المصطلحات التالية :

الريش - صدة ردة - زراجين - التشوين 

وما العمل تجاه سقف الخزان الذي سيغلق الخزان ويؤثر على تنفيذ الأعمال ؟

هل أنفذ كامل الأعمال داخل الخزان ثم أصب السقف ؟

وكلفة تعبئة الخزان بالمياه حوالي (50 ألف ريال) على مديرية المياه للمرة الأولى وبعدها على المقاول.

لكن كم عدد أيام اختبار الخزان بالمياه ؟

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات التي سأضعها نصب عيني أثناء التنفيذ.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (11 مارس 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> هل يوجد فواصل تمدد expansion joints
> ...




جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك بكم.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (11 مارس 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> سبق لي الاشراف علي تنفيذ 3 خزانات ارضيه وهذا المشروع يكفي زمن شهرين علي اكثر المده بواسطه تيم مكون من 6 افراد مذدوج المهنه حداد ونجار وسبق ان تم تنفيذ اكبر منه في شهر واحد فقط.



شهران فقط !!!

الله يسمع منك ويطول عمرك..

لكن مشروعنا فيه أعمال طرق وخرسانة وعزل وتركيب مواسير مياه وأعمدة إنارة !!!

وأرجو أن تبعث لي مخططات المشاريع التي قمت بتنفيذها ومعلومات أكثر عن التنفيذ..

خطوات التنفيذ وأهم المشاكل التي تواجه المهندس المنفذ..

وسأعتمد عدد 6 حداد و 6 نجار..لكن كم تبلغ إنتاجية العامل باليوم لأجل إعداد المخطط الزمني ؟


شكرا جزيلا للجميع..

وتحية لهذا الملتقى الرائع.


----------



## م.البحار (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس رزق حجاوي على مجهودك المشكور 
لكن عندي سؤال ماهو الفرق بين expansion joints في الخزانات و المباني الاخرى
أرجو الاجابة يا أستاذنا لو سمحت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (11 مارس 2010)

م.البحار قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس رزق حجاوي على مجهودك المشكور
> لكن عندي سؤال ماهو الفرق بين expansion joints في الخزانات و المباني الاخرى
> أرجو الاجابة يا أستاذنا لو سمحت


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على مشاركتك وسوف اعيد المشاركات السابقة بهذا الخصوص لك 
بخصوص موقع الحاجزالمائي Water Stop يختلف حسب جهة الاتصال مع الماء 

فاذا كان هناك مياه جوفيةWater Table فيفضل وضعة في الاسفل ويسمى هنا Rear Construction Joints RCJ والذي يستخدم في الفواصل الانشائية Construction Joints وكذلك Rear Expansion Joints REJ والذي يستخدم في فواصل التمدد.
في الحالة التي لديك اذا كان هناك عزل Insulation فيمكن وضع الحاجز المائي في الوسط ويسمى هنا Center Construction Joint CCJ or Center Expansion Joint
اذا لم يكن هناك عزل للحوض فهنا يجب ان الحاجز المائي في الاعلى Top of Raft ويستخدم الحاجز المائي الوارد في البند الاول RCJ or REJ
وهناك من المصممين من يضع دائما الحاجز المائي Water stop في المنتصف دائما ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة في هذه افضل في حالة الرافت وبوجود مياه جوفية ان يتم وضع حاجز مائي بالاسفل بالاضافة للذي بالوسط وفي برك محطات التنفية ان يتم وضع الحاجز في الوسط وذلك وضع Swelling Bar في الاعلى فوق الحديد لمنع دخول مياه محطة التنقية الى حديد التسليح من خلال الفاصل وذلك في حالة الفاصل الانشائي.






انواع waterstop من الاعى للاسفل
Center Expansion Joint
Center Construction Joint
Rear Expansion Joint
Rear Construction Joint





Rubber WaterStop ( Swelling Bar)



> ولكن لى استفسار اخر مع العلم أن المياه بداخل الحوض وأنه لا يوجد مياه جوفيه لان الحوض محمل على أعمده ومع ذلك فان المصمم وضع مانع التسرب من أسفل وسؤالى هو كيف ينفذ من تحت الحديد؟ كيف أحكم على الخرسانه بحيث لا تنساب واجعلها تقف فى منتصف مانع التسرب ؟
> علما بأنى لم أنفذ مانع تسرب أفقى من قبل.


كلاماتكوبخصوص ما تفضلت به من توضيح فان الاجابة تكون كما يلي 

بما انه لا يوجد مياه جوفية فان وضع waterstop في الاسفل لبلاطة ليس له داعي ولا يستفاد منه حيث ان الهدف منه منع مرور المياه من خلال الفاصل Joints سواء كان هاذا الفاصل تنفيذي و تمدد Constructn Joits & Expansn Joint
بما ارضية الحوض معلقة على اعمدة Suspended on columns فان ينفذ افصل من اوع Rear Water Stop ويتتركيبة على الشدة Formwork في مسافة الغطاء Cover وذلك قبل ركيب حديد سليح بلاطة.
يتم بعد تركيب الفاصل المطاطي Water Stop عمل جنب side للشدة على كامل مقطع البلاطة .
اكرر هنا انه من الافضل عمل الفاصل في الاعلى وذلك منعانا لتسرب المياه من خلال الفاصل وبالتالي يؤدي الى سرعة تاكل حديد التسليح بسبب الصدأ.





لاحظي تركيب Waterstop في الاعلى والوسط في حالة البرك المائية (خزانات المياه- المسابح - احواض التنقية .....)




















ولمزيد من التفصل اليك هذه الملفات واتمنى ان تعرضيها على المهندس المصمم ربما يقتنع بما هو صحيح في اماكن تنفيذ الحاجز المائي waterstop
http://ccintra01.webdms.sika.com/fil...ocumentID=3761
http://ccintra01.webdms.sika.com/fileshow.do?id=2687
طريقة تنفيذ الفواصل في الخزانات الخرسانية Joints in Concrete Tanks


----------



## eng-2222 (11 مارس 2010)

اخوي المهندس الصاعد 00000000000

ارجو ان يكون بيني وبينك تواصل 

انا لدي مشرع 6 خزانات كل خزان 300 طن يعني بابعاد (10*10*3) 

صفر خمسة ثلاثة واحد صفر تسعة ستة اثنين اثنين ستة 

في اي مدينة 0000000:6:


----------



## احمد كم الماز (12 مارس 2010)

بصراحة يشكر المهندس رزق حجاوي 
ولكن أليس من المفروض أن تكون هناك مخططات ومواصفات كاملة بالتفاصيل قبل وضع الأسعار للمشروع أظن ذلك


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (12 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عدنان ولد احمد (12 مارس 2010)

*الى الاخ الغالي مع التحية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى نفذت 3 خزانات ارضية \
انا اعمل مهندس استشاري بمجال الخزانات الارضية والعلوية
وهذا ايميلي للمراسلة 
[email protected]


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (14 مارس 2010)

تحية تقدير للمهندس (رزق حجاوي) على التوضيح المفيد..

لكن كيف نعرف أن هناك مياه جوفية في موقع العمل ؟ هل من خلال السبور في التربة ؟

وكم عدد السبور اللازمة وكم عمقها لتحديد قدرة تحمل التربة ومنسوب المياه الجوفية ؟

وهل يجوز وضع (ووتر ستوب) وحيد في منتصف الخرسانة لعزل المياه من الأعلى والأسفل ؟

عذراااا.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (14 مارس 2010)

عدنان ولد احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى نفذت 3 خزانات ارضية \
> انا اعمل مهندس استشاري بمجال الخزانات الارضية والعلوية
> وهذا ايميلي للمراسلة
> [email protected]



شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم...

حفظك الله ورعاك.


----------



## الزوايديه (14 مارس 2010)

مشكولر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (14 مارس 2010)

المهندس الصاعد قال:


> تحية تقدير للمهندس (رزق حجاوي) على التوضيح المفيد..
> 
> لكن كيف نعرف أن هناك مياه جوفية في موقع العمل ؟ هل من خلال السبور في التربة ؟
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
يتم معرفة ان هناك المياه جوفية ومنسوبها من خلال فحص التربة اذا كانت موجودا ويمكن معرفة ذلك ايضا من خلال المشاريع المجاورة او من خلال الخبرات السابقة في نفس المنطقة.
اما خلال عملية نزح المياه الجوفية dewatering فيتم ذلك من خلال المجسات حيث يتم معرفة منسوب المياه خلال عملية النزح.
اما بخصوص مكان وضع الوتر ستوب فقد تم توضيحة سابقا بالتفصيل.ومن حيث المبدأ يجب وضع التوتر ستوب اقرب ما يمكن للجهة المواجهة للماء وفي المشاريع المهمه يجب وضع الوتر ستوب على اكثر من مستوى وهذه التكلفة الاضافيه لا تشكل شيئا فيما لو حصل تسرب للمياه من خلال الفاصل.
اما عدد السبور والاعماق اللازمة لفحص التربه فيعتمد على ابعاد المبنى وارتفاعه وهناك قوانين تحكم في ذلك تختلف من بلد لاخر.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد السريع...

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.


----------



## emadysof (15 مارس 2010)

اتمني اخي الكريم افادتك بالمعلومات البسيطة التالية بعد ان سبق لي تنفيذ خزان ارضي لقصر بكورنيش الخبر بمساحة 5 * 12 *4 م 
1- تاكد من قوي دفع المياه الجوفية والخزان فارغ ( تابع تقرير التربه ومنسوب المياه الجوفية )
2- تاكد ان الارض جافة تماما قبل التنفيذ باستخدام نظام نزح المياه ان وجد
3- قم بعمل فرشة الخرسانة العادية التي تسبق اعمال العزل المائي
قم بعمل طبقة العزل من طبقتين او حسب المواصفات 
قم بصب طبقة الحماية للعزل ولا تقل عن 5 سم اسفل حديد اللبشة السفلية للخزان
عمل الجوانب الخشبية الخارجية للاساسات وعدم عمل اي ثقب في اطراف العازل المتروك للحامه مع الحوائط
عمل الحدادة للاساسات واشاير الحوائط واتمني قص الحديد الراسي للخزان للحوائط مرة واحدة دون عمل اشاير ثم وصلها
عمل الوتر ستوب من نوع جيد ومعتمد وتثبيته جيدا بين الاساسات والحوائط ووضعه بين طبقتين الحديد الراسيتين للحوائط
قم بصب الاساسات واستخدم مادة اضافات لمنع او تقليل نفاذية الخرسانة واياك من زيادة المياه وقت الصب 
استخدم الهزاز جيدا
عالج الاساسات باستخدام الخيش المبلول لمده كافية
اهتم بالغطاء الخرساني جيدا وعمل البسكوت
قم بعمل الحوائط الخرسانية ودعم الجوانب الداخلية بعمل عوارض بين الحائطين
قم بزيادة التقوية باستخدام جاكات مائلة نظرا لاتساع عرض الخزان
من الخارج استخدم فكرة الجاكات المائلة ومثبت جيدا بالارض 
ممنوع استخدام الزراجين
عدم عمل فواصل صب في الحائط
استخدم الهزاز جيدا
لا تنسي الفتحات بالسقف


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (15 مارس 2010)

أشكرك جدا بشمهندس عماد على المعلومات..

لكن أعود فأسأل : ما هو المقصود بـ (الزراجين) ؟

أما بشأن الهزاز فسأقوم بإحضار هزازات عدد (3)..هل تكفي ؟

وكم هي مدة الهز للخرسانة في المرة الواحدة ؟

وكم يبلغ التباعد بين نقاط الهز ؟

وشكرا للجميع.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (15 مارس 2010)

المهندس الصاعد قال:


> أشكرك جدا بشمهندس عماد على المعلومات..
> لكن أعود فأسأل : ما هو المقصود بـ (الزراجين) ؟
> أما بشأن الهزاز فسأقوم بإحضار هزازات عدد (3)..هل تكفي ؟
> وكم هي مدة الهز للخرسانة في المرة الواحدة ؟
> ...


السلام عليكم لقد تم الرد على جميع الاستفسارات في وقت سابق


> ما هو المقصود بـ (الزراجين) ؟


في البداية اوضح كلمة زراجين( ربما في تسميتها لا تطابق الصورة التي ارسلتها)حيث انك ارسلت صورة لنظام لربط Tie Rod ( وتستخدم لاكثر من مرة) وجهي الطوبار =الشدة=الكفراج Shuittering=Formwork وهي تأتي على نوعين
النوع الاول مرابط بدون مانع للتسرب Tie Rod
حيث يتم وضع المربط المعدني داخل انبوب sleeve بلاستيكي ويكون في النهايتين مخروط coneمن البلاستيك 











النوع الثاني والذي يستخدم في الخزانات ويكون مربط مع مانع للتسرب Tie Rod with water stopper






اما الزراجين D-12-F Clampفحسب علمي تكون مرابط خاصة تشد قضيب حديد التسليح (قطر 10 مم) بين جنبي الطوبار وبعد الفك يقص الزائد من حديد التسليح




صورة لما يسمى بالزراجين (كلبسات clips )كماهو متعرف عليه في بعض الدول
ولمزيد من المعلومات بخصوص خزانات المياه يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t168317.html
[QUOTE]وكم هي مدة الهز للخرسانة في المرة الواحدة ؟
وكم يبلغ التباعد بين نقاط الهز ؟[/QUOTE]









ولمزيد من التفصيل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185927.html​


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (15 مارس 2010)

تحية تقدير للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوي.


----------



## alamir2703 (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تحية اجلال واحترام وتقدير للمهندس رزق حجازي على هذا الكم من المغلومات المفيدة

انا عامة كسول في كتابة الردود على المشاركات ولكن ما رأيته من معلومات قدمها المهندس رزق أحسسني بأن أقل شئ يمكنني تقديمه له هو كلمة الشكر والتي هو فعلا اهلا لها


----------



## م الجراني (19 مايو 2010)

ارفق نسخة من المخططات -


----------



## م الجراني (19 مايو 2010)

سبق وان اشرفت على تنفيذ خزانات أرضية -- الاهم عملية الصب واستخدام الاضافات - الهز - لعدم التعششيش في جدران الخزان- انابيب التغذية - وغيرها كما في المخططات ................................................


----------



## خالد قدورة (19 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الكريم12 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس حديث التخرج واستلمت موقع للخزانات الارضيه مدفونه كليا واحتاج مخططات او صور للخزانات بصوره عاجله الله يخليكم


----------



## عادل بابكر (22 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبه لي نصيحتي اهم شي تتاكد من سمك الحوائط لانه عند الصب قد تحصل فراغات بسبب قوه الضخ للمضخه وتسبب مشاكل عند عزل الابوكسي الداخلي وهذا ماحصل معي في احد المواقع وضروري جدا water stop لقاعده الخزان مع مراعاه جوده الخرسانه ومواصفاتها


----------



## مهند الجنابي (22 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز 
الاهتمام التنفيذي يكون كالاتي
تفاصيل العزل الرطوبي في المخطط والعنايه بها بشكل جيد 
تفاصيل الاسس لتحديد مراحل الصب ومواقع الووتر ستوب بحيث يكون فعال تماما"
والباقي غالبا سهل 
اما الفتره فبضعة اشهر كافيه للتنفيذ


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على الطرح الجيد


----------



## مهندسة2002 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر و تقدير للمعلومات القيمة و الرسوم و الصور المرفقة التوضيحية ،انا الان لدي عمل تنفيذ خزان أرضي لوحدات ماء مجمعة مع وجود مياه جوفية لكن بعمق تقريبا قرب القاعدة ، ابعاد الخزان 7.6×17.6×3.25 م عمقا
الف شكر مرة أخرى و تقبلو فائق إحترامي و تقديري


----------



## محمد هاشم المصلاوي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز عليك بالخرائط والمواصفات المتبعة في بلادك ودقة التنفيذ 
الحصول على الموافقات اللازمة من الجهة المشرفة في كل مرحلة
الرجوع الى المصمم عند حصول خلافات حول التصميم أوطريقة التنفيذ
عمل برنامج تقدم العمل ببرنامج البريمافيرا وتقديمه الى الجهة المشرفة والألتزام به
وفقك الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر جميع المشاركين على التفاعل الايجابى والمعلومات القيمة 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق التنفيذ لهذا المشروع يا مهندسنا البطل


----------



## foursaneng (11 يناير 2011)

والله أنا في استغراب شديد للموضوع بتاع الخزان الي حجمه 10000م3
وتكلفته 5 مليون ريال ، وتنفيذه في سنتين ،،
أنا اليوم قدمت عرض سعر على خزان تقريبا نفس الحج مساحته 40 * 40 
وارتفاعه 6 متر 
قدمت في عرض سعري المترالمسطح ب 233ريال سعودي والمساحة 1600 تكون التكلفة الاجمالية لخرسانة الخزان 372800 ريال فقط ...... كما ان مدة تنفيذه لاتتعدى شهرين وليس سنتين ،،،
أنا حاااسس ان في حاجة غلط ، اما انا خطأ وإما الاخ المهندس الصاعد غلط
نرجو من لديه خبرة بأسعار الخزانات الارضيه يفيدنا وجزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## tygo_m2 (11 يناير 2011)

foursaneng قال:


> والله أنا في استغراب شديد للموضوع بتاع الخزان الي حجمه 10000م3
> وتكلفته 5 مليون ريال ، وتنفيذه في سنتين ،،
> أنا اليوم قدمت عرض سعر على خزان تقريبا نفس الحج مساحته 40 * 40
> وارتفاعه 6 متر
> ...


 
اهلا اخي العزيز

اعتقد ان المساحة السطحية لمشروع الاخ اكبر بكثير من المشروع الذي تشتغل عليه حيث ان مساحة مشروعك هي 1600 متر مربع لكن مساحة مشروع الاخ صاحب الموضوع هو 2300 متر مربع تقريبا وكما قال الاخ فان مشروعه له غطاء خرساني على ما اعتقد اي سقفه خرساني ايضا وبذلك تكون مساحته السطحيه ظعف المساحة المذكورة اي 4600 متر مربع مع السقف 

وكذلك اعتقد انه سوف يقومون بعمل سطح الخزان ملعب وهذا يحتاج الى مصاريف اضافية اخرى

واعتقد ان الخزان الذي قدمت سعره سعره منخفظ 

لو حسبنا كلفة المتر المكعب من الخرسانة بدون ارباح لخزانك

يكون الناتج 

حجم الخرسانة للارضية فقط اذا فرضنا ان سمكها هو 35 سم الخرسانة المسلحة فان الحجم يساوي 40م في 40م في 35 سم ويساوي 560 متر مكعب

حجم الجدران يساوي 40م في 6م في 30 سم في 4 ( عدد الجدارن ) يساوي 288 متر مكعب 

المجموع يساوي 848 متر مكعب من الخرسانة 

وزن السمنت للمتر المكعب الخزانات يساوي 400 كغم \مترمكعب

اذا وزن السمنت للخرسانة الكلية يساوي 340 طن تقريبا 

واذا حسبنا ان الحديد المستخدم هو شبكتين فاي 20 سم  اي المسافة بين الاسياخ هي 20 سم 

فان المتر المكعب يستهلك تقريبا 4 اسياخ قطر 16 ملم طول 12 متر

اذا عدد الاسياخ المطلوبة لكل الخرسانة هو 4 في 848 ويساوي 3392 سيخ قطر 16 ملم

حيث ان الطن الواحد من الحديد فيه 53 سيخ قطر 16 ملم 

اذا وزن الحديد المطلوب هو 64 طن 

و حجم الحصى هو 848 متر مكعب 

وحجم الرمل هو 424 متر مكعب 

اذا التكلفة النهائية فقط للمواد بدون اي اضافات للعمل 

هي 270000 ريال فقط للاسمنت والحديد بدون اي اضافات او اجور اذا حسبنا سعر طن السمن 150 دولار وسعر طن الحديد هو 600 دولار

واضف بعد اسعار الحصى والرمل وسعر الصب وسعر النقل والنجارة والارباح وسعر حفر مكان الخزان الذ سوف يتم رفع تراب بمقدار 10000 متر مكعب ونقله بعيدا عن المكان وهذه وحده مكلف 

بارك الله فيك ووفقك 

ملاحظة الارقام التي وضعتها انا هي تخمينية تقريبية لا تعتمد عليها 

هذا والله على واععلم 

المهندس محمود الجبوري من العراق


----------



## foursaneng (14 يناير 2011)

tygo_m2 قال:


> اهلا اخي العزيز
> 
> اعتقد ان المساحة السطحية لمشروع الاخ اكبر بكثير من المشروع الذي تشتغل عليه حيث ان مساحة مشروعك هي 1600 متر مربع لكن مساحة مشروع الاخ صاحب الموضوع هو 2300 متر مربع تقريبا وكما قال الاخ فان مشروعه له غطاء خرساني على ما اعتقد اي سقفه خرساني ايضا وبذلك تكون مساحته السطحيه ظعف المساحة المذكورة اي 4600 متر مربع مع السقف
> 
> ...




أخوي المهندس محمد الجبوري من العراق ..نسيت أن أقول ان السعر الذي قدمته 233 ريال سعودي هو للمتر المسطح بدون مواد أي مصنوعية فقط حتى غير شامل مصنعيه الحديد 
لكن أي مواد من خرسانات ومياه ووتر ستوب ومسمار وسلك رباط وخلافه غير شامل السعر 
فقط علينا النجارة وتركيب الحديد المصنع جاهز والصب فقط ...
وللعلم فإن حجم الخزان تقريبا 10000 م 3 

وهنا تواجهنا أكبر مشكله أن ارتفاع الحوائط والأعمدة هي 6 متر ..أي انها ستحتاج تقوية غير طبيعية ، كما انه ايضا هناك مشكلة في صب سقف الخزان الذي سيكون ارتفاعه6 متر سيحتاج شدات معندية خاااصة ...

أشكرك على اضافتك .. ودمت بخير


----------



## asad* (5 مارس 2011)

كفيت ووفيت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد شركة تنفذ خزانات مياه حديد مزجج سعة 5000م3


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد معلومات عن شركات توريد وتنفيذ خزانات مياه حديد مزجج سعات 5000 م3


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن عنوان شركة توريد خزان حديد مزجج سعة 5000م3


----------



## م . أبو بكر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

أخ مأمون ، هل أنت جاد في سؤالك أم أنك تمزح .
أين هذه الشركة الذي تريدها ، لو أعطيناك اسماء شركات في اليابان أو الصين أو ألمانيا أو النمسا هل ستفيدك .

هلا قلت أين أنت و ماذا تريد من الشركة أولاً ..

حقاً إن بعض الطلبات يثير العجب العجاب .


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير 
انا نفذت عده خزانات ولله الحمد وصارت عندي خبره فيها من تنفيذ وكذالك في طرق التامين 
والان عندي مشكله في مسبح ( في فلتر المسبح ) وبعده عن المسبح وابعاد غرفه الفلتر


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (5 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ الكريم شكرا لاهتمامك
الان وزارة المياه بالسعودية تطرح مشاريع خزانات ارضية من الحديد المزجج وانا الان اقدم مناقصة في جيزان 
وفي الطائف نحتاج الى شركة موردة بالسعودية توريد وتركيب سعة الخزان 5000 م3 عبارة عن اسطوانة قطرها 25 م وارتفاعها 10م
وشكرا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*​*وشكرا للاهتمام من سعادتكم وليس لي الوقت للمزح *
*اعمل في السعودية في شركة مقاولات عامة في مجال شبكات المياه والخزانات الأرضية والعالية والمباني الحكومية في الرياض . الآن وزارة المياه والكهرباء بالسعودية تطرح مناقصات لخزانات مياه أرضية من الحديد المزجج من عام 1431 لسرعة التركيب وسهولة الصيانة وعمره الافتراضي مديد *
*لذا ارغب في معرفة الشركات الموردة والمركبة لهذا النوع من الخزانات في المملكة العربية السعودية مصدر الإنتاج أوربي وأمريكي سعة الخزانات المطروحة من 5000 إلى 10000 م3 في جيزان منطقة أبو عريش و الطائف *
*وشكرا لصبركم علينا*


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
معقول الى الان لا احد يعرف شركات توريد خزانات مياه ارضية من الحديد المزجج في السعودية سعات كبيرة من 5000 م3 الى 15000 م3 ( توريد وتركيب ) هل من مجيب


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مايو 2012)

ابحث عن مواصفة مرجعية لافصى ارتفاع حر لصب الخرسانة حيث قرات فى بعض المواصفات انها تتراوح من 5 الى اقدام اى ما يعادل 1.5م الى 1.8م تقريبا تجنبا لحدث انفصال لمكونات الخرسانة 
ولكن اريد مرجع معترف به كالكود الامريكى aci او المواصفات الامريكية astm او الكود الاوربى 
وجزى الله خير الجزاء مهندسنا المتميز رزق حجاوى وكل من شارك فى الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مايو 2012)

ابحث عن مواصفة مرجعية لافصى ارتفاع حر لصب الخرسانة حيث قرات فى بعض المواصفات انها تتراوح من 5 الى اقدام اى ما يعادل 1.5م الى 1.8م تقريبا تجنبا لحدث انفصال لمكونات الخرسانة 
ولكن اريد مرجع معترف به كالكود الامريكى aci او المواصفات الامريكية astm او الكود الاوربى 
وجزى الله خير الجزاء مهندسنا المتميز رزق حجاوى وكل من شارك فى الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 مايو 2012)

ايمن حسين قال:


> ابحث عن مواصفة مرجعية لافصى ارتفاع حر لصب الخرسانة حيث قرات فى بعض المواصفات انها تتراوح من 5 الى اقدام اى ما يعادل 1.5م الى 1.8م تقريبا تجنبا لحدث انفصال لمكونات الخرسانة
> ولكن اريد مرجع معترف به كالكود الامريكى aci او المواصفات الامريكية astm او الكود الاوربى
> وجزى الله خير الجزاء مهندسنا المتميز رزق حجاوى وكل من شارك فى الموضوع


السلام عليكم
لقد تمت مناقشة هذا الموضوع في وقت سابق وملخص ذلك انه لا يوجد حدود لارتفاع الصب (السقوط الحر للخرسانة) حسب الكود الامريكي ACI & UBC وانما يوجد شرط وهو عدم حصول انفصال حبيبي (انفصال المواد عن بعضها البعض ) segregation .
اما الشرط الموجود في الكودات العربية فهو للاسف الشديد من الشروط التي عفا عنها الزمن في ظل التقدم في الكودات وطرق تصنيع الخرسانة .
ويتم التحكم بعدم حصول الانفصال الحبيبي من خلال:-



التدرج الجيد لمواد الخلط في الخرسانة
slump للخرسانة
طريقة تركيب حديد التسليح في الجدران او الاعمدة
طريقة الصب .
 فالصب بالمضخة عادة لا يحصل بها انفصال حبيبي segregation حتى لو تم الصب بارتفاع اكبر من 1.5 م ويمكن الوصل للارتفاع 
وللمزيد اليكم الاجابة التالية.

_There is no UBC limitation on the maximum drop height of concrete during placement_. Although factually there is no UBC requirement to limit concrete drop height, there are implied practical limits. The Code refers to the issue of concrete segregation during conveying and depositing of concrete. In referencing UBC Section 1905.10 you correctly cited the Code but left out an important element of the Code provision. Section 1905.10 states "Concrete shall be deposited as nearly as practical in its final position to avoid segregation _[emphasis added]_ due to rehandling or flowing." Section 1905.9.2 states "Conveying equipment shall be capable of providing a supply of concrete at site of placement without separation of ingredients...". These two provisions show intent to maintain concrete quality to the point of final deposit by preventing or avoiding separation of materials. Experience has shown that free falling of concrete through close spaces with obstructions, such as reinforcing steel and embeds, can cause segregation of concrete. Based on this experience and the absence of specific limits on free-fall drop heights in the UBC, a specific provision was added to Title 24 of the California Building Code. CBC Section 1905A.10.9 states "In depositing concrete in columns, walls or thin sections of considerable height, concrete shall be placed in a manner that will prevent segregation... unless otherwise approved by the enforcement agency, the unconfined vertical drop of concrete... to the placement surface shall not be greater than 6 feet (1829 mm)." The American Concrete Institute also addresses placement of concrete in several publications, including ACI 304R-00. ACI 304R-00 states that "... if forms are sufficiently open and clear so that concrete is not disturbed in a vertical fall into place, direct discharge without the use of hoppers, trunks, or chutes is favorable." In summary, though not specifically limited, drop height has been shown to have practical limits based on the conditions where the concrete is being placed. The drop height should be limited to that where concrete quality can be maintained and segregation is prevented.

*COMMENTS*
Historically, drop heights of 10-20 feet have been referenced as the maximum allowable. Studies of the impacts of free-fall placement of concrete in large diameter drilled cast-in-place piers (also referred to as cast-in-drilled-hole caissons) up to 150 feet deep indicate concrete can free fall great distances without appreciable problems. Because of this, reference to maximum drop heights has been removed from many current specifications, including those of the Federal Highway Administration (FHWA). The trend towards removal of controlling concrete drop height based on these studies and the advocacy of less control on concrete placement techniques by contractor-based organizations may not be well founded for concrete placement in structures other than large uncongested structural elements. It should be understood that the studies conducted involved large diameter piers or caissons, which allowed for minimal impact with reinforcing steel. Though the FHWA has been quoted as stating that "the general expectation that (concrete) striking of the rebar cage will cause segregation or weakening of the concrete is invalid," it is important to recognize that the dynamics of the concrete falling into place, even when striking rebar in a large diameter caisson, are very different than in a close space, such as a wall, thin section or small diameter column. The studies cited by contractor-based organizations, such as the American Society of Concrete Contractors, advocating unrestricted fall heights for concrete, are all based on large diameter caissons. They do not refer to studies of more restrictive structural elements, such as walls and smaller diameter caissons or columns, though they are advocates of applying the unrestricted free-fall practice to other structural elements, including walls and columns.
http://www.ccagc.org/pdfs/ASCC_Position_Statement_17.pdf

​


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس رزق على اهتمامك وردك الرائع المتميز 
اسأل الله العظيم ان ينفعك بعلمك وان ينفع بك واسال الله ان يزيدك تقى وعلما وهدى ويدخلنا واياك فى رحمته وهو ارحم الراحمين 
أستاذى الفاضل لو تسمح لى ان اناديك بهذا اللقب وانت تستحقه واكثر من ذلك رفع الله قدرك ، لى بعض الاستفسارات وارجو الا اكون قد أثقلت عليك :-
1-هل يمكن استخدام curing compounds لمعالجة خرسانة الاعمدة والحوائط او formed surfaces عموما والاستغناء عن ترطيبها ومعالجتها باستخدام الخيش المبلل بالماء باستمرار 
2- هل المعالجة باستخدام curing compounds مقصورة على الاسطح المفتوحة والـunformed surfaces مثل اسطح بلاطات الارضية والاسقف واسطح اللبشة والقواعد وخلافه بهدف كتم التبخر والاحتفاظ بالمياه والتى يتم رشها بعد انتهاء الصب 
3-السؤال الاخير هل يجوز استخدام اضافات للخرسانة لسيارات نقل الخرسانة الجاهزة بالموقع ؟ بهدف زيادة التشغيلية مثلا - حتى وان لم يشر اليها فى الخلطات التصميمية او عند عمل الtrial mix ؟ او بمعنى اخر ما صحة اعادة تلدن الخرسانة بعما اضافات بالموقع لسيارات نقل الخرسانة باستخدام بلاستيزر او سوبر بلاستيزر والتى تساعد على التلدن وهل سيؤثر ذلك سلبا على مقاومة الخرسانة ؟ وهل هناك مرجع معترف به يعطى محددات هذا الامر بشكل واضح وصريح ؟
معذرة استاذى للاطالة ولكن نطمع فى كرمك وان نستفيد من خبرتك وعلمك وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 مايو 2012)

ايمن حسين قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس رزق على اهتمامك وردك الرائع المتميز
> اسأل الله العظيم ان ينفعك بعلمك وان ينفع بك واسال الله ان يزيدك تقى وعلما وهدى ويدخلنا واياك فى رحمته وهو ارحم الراحمين *


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه بخصوص الاسئلة التي اوردتها فقد تمت الاجابة عليها بشكل مفصل والردود السريعة عليها


> *-هل يمكن استخدام curing compounds لمعالجة خرسانة الاعمدة والحوائط او formed surfaces عموما والاستغناء عن ترطيبها ومعالجتها باستخدام الخيش المبلل بالماء باستمرار *


الجواب نعم ، ولكن يجب قراءة النشرة المتضمنه لهذه المواد.

 ان هذه المواد بعد رشها تشكل فلما فوق الخرسانة وبعض من هذه المواد لا يزول ابدا وبعضها يحتاج الى 3-4 اسابيع وهذا يعني عدم امكانية اللياسة (القصارة) او الدهان او العزل عليها قبل ان يزول هذا الفلم. 
يجب اجراء التجربة في الموقع للتأكد من ان استخدام هذه المواد لا يؤثر على قوة الخرسانة ، وللتأكد من هذه الطريقة يمكن عمل مجموعتين من المكعبات (كل مجموعه 6 مثلا ) ومن ثم نقوم بمعالجة القسم الاول بمادة curing compound والمجموعه الثانية بالطريقة المطلوبة حسب المواصفات ( الرش بالماء او التغطية بالخيش المبلل والنايلون او اي طريقة احرى مذكروة بالمواصفات وتتم المعالجة حسب المدة بالمواصفات).نقوم بفحص هذه المكعبات للمجموعتين عللاى عمر 7 ( عدد 2 من كل مجموعه) و28 يوم (عدد 4 من كل مجموعه) ومن ثم نقارن بين النتائج وعلى اساس هذه النتيجة يتم قبول او رفض استخدام curing compound بالاضافة لما ورد في النقطة الاولى. 
وللمزيد اليك هذه المشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/171593-بجد-انا-خلاص-اتحنقت-self-curing-concrete



> *هل المعالجة باستخدام curing compounds مقصورة على الاسطح المفتوحة والـunformed surfaces مثل اسطح بلاطات الارضية والاسقف واسطح اللبشة والقواعد وخلافه بهدف كتم التبخر والاحتفاظ بالمياه والتى يتم رشها بعد انتهاء الصب *


الجواب : لا ليس محصورا على المناطق المفتوحة فيمكن استخدامها في الاعمدة والكمرات او الجدران او اي نوع من الخرسانة شريجة التأكد مما ورد في السؤال الاول.



> *السؤال الاخير هل يجوز استخدام اضافات للخرسانة لسيارات نقل الخرسانة الجاهزة بالموقع ؟ بهدف زيادة التشغيلية مثلا - حتى وان لم يشر اليها فى الخلطات التصميمية او عند عمل الtrial mix ؟ او بمعنى اخر ما صحة اعادة تلدن الخرسانة بعما اضافات بالموقع لسيارات نقل الخرسانة باستخدام بلاستيزر او سوبر بلاستيزر والتى تساعد على التلدن وهل سيؤثر ذلك سلبا على مقاومة الخرسانة ؟ وهل هناك مرجع معترف به يعطى محددات هذا الامر بشكل واضح وصريح ؟*


الجواب حسب الكود الامريكي ACI: نعم يمكن اضافة المواد المميعة وحتى الماء للخلطة الجاهزة لتحقيق slump المطلوب والافضل هو استخدام المواد المميعة superplasticizer وهي لا تؤثر على قوة الخرسانة .
واليك المشاركة التالية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...=85501&page=84

 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/294795-مشكلة-في-خلطة-الخرسانة-عند-الصب-بواسطة-البمب


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس رزق وبارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم


----------



## civilo (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

